# 1946 Schwinn I am considering



## irene_crystal (Mar 31, 2011)

Just found this locally and the guy is asking $275, might be getting it as a starter as I really preffer the straight bar bikes a lot more.. Any feedback on the bike as far as if that is realistic, and any possible leads on a tank for it if I were to buy it?


----------



## OldRider (Mar 31, 2011)

That bike looks beautiful just as it sits, finding a tank will only add to it! What you need to do is grab the bull by the horns, take the plunge and make a purchase


----------



## irene_crystal (Mar 31, 2011)

OldRider said:


> That bike looks beautiful just as it sits, finding a tank will only add to it! What you need to do is grab the bull by the horns, take the plunge and make a purchase




Thats what I figured, but now that I contacted him back he raised his price to $475 and said it was a typo when he originally gave me the price.... I am interested at the lower price, not at the higher.... I will update if I can make it work.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 31, 2011)

Typo huh? I can't see how fat fingers could accidently punch 250 when 475 was intended, even with a blackberry.
I would have to go back and read your previous posts to see if this is right for you, but if you value originality, this ain't it, no matter how much it sparkles in the sunshine.
Ask yourself do I want to pay for someone's restoration and do I like the result?  What would it cost to replace the components I prefer?
I suppose 275 ain't bad if you get the seller to honor the original post, but it looks bland to me and you might as well invest in something original and cheaper you can form yourself.
Just my opinion...and stick with your gut on the straightbar, it will happen.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with scrubbinrims. The bike looks good for a $200 cruiser, not for a $475 collector piece. The incorrect fenders and seat would drive me crazy! Not to mention that paint job. As far as I'm concerned, I would be looking at a frame, fork and chainguard that need new paintjobs and a lot of parts to fill out the bike.


----------



## irene_crystal (Mar 31, 2011)

He said now that he would come down a bit, but I am just gonna pass for now after all consideration. I would be glad to pass his info along to anyone else if you are interested. I am gonna stick firm to the hunt for a straight bar bike for now....


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 31, 2011)

If it is powdercoated, that's a deal dropper.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 31, 2011)

i wouldn't consider the bike after he juggled the price.nice bike,but the seller is not the type of person i would deal with.


----------



## tony d. (Apr 8, 2011)

all you would be buying isthe frame, springer and chain guard the rest looks wrong


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2011)

Pass not worth $475


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 10, 2011)

I did pass, and he has e-mailed me asking if I would be interested still at a lower price, but I have still passed. I am really looking for a tank bike anyways and was just gonna do this at the lower price to kill the itch to finally get a bike! I'm sure I wouldn't have been happy if I did.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are only going to buy one bike, make sure it is the perfect bike for you.  Wait a long time, look at what bubbles up to the surface  and be ready to buy the one you really like.  There are lots of bikes out there!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 10, 2011)

I plan on buying a few... I would like to get at least one teens, 20's, 30's, 40's, and 50's bike to have one from my favorite eras. I am making an offer on a 30's mercury tank bike right now that I will hopefully get, and am working an old lead to look at a few others.


----------

